# TC Encore vs CVA Optima Elite questions??



## Rick R.

Went out looking at guns today since I am thinking about getting into muzzleloading hunting this year. Went to a couple of different stores and was most interrested in the TC Encore and CVA Optima Elite because of the interchangeable barrels. This way I'll only need one gun and a couple barrels for most of my hunting needs. What are the pros and cons of these two guns? Is one better than the other? I did notice that TC in more expensive than CVA (TC .50, only barrell, about same price as CVA .50 also with 30-06 barrell). Any advice on these brands or others I should check out would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

I've noticed the CVA barrels aren't finished nearly as nicely as the TC. Take a flashlight and look how smooth the rifling is in both. The TC is hands down a better barrel. Hence, the price(along with advertising).


----------



## skipper34

They will both no doubt shoot accurately at a given range for the type of deer hunting that we do here. If you want superior quality in a firearm, it is TC hands down.


----------



## ENCORE

Check out the screen name......... 

If money isn't that much of a problem, I'd surely go with the T/C Encore.
Excellent rifle. Better than my Knight!


----------



## SgtSabre

If you have the money, there is no comparison. The T/C is a far superior product. Better fit, better finish, better workmanship, better materials, and better customer service and support.

The only reason to buy the CVA over the T/C is cost (and that's why I have a CVA). Not a _ bad _ muzzleloader, but definately not a T/C


----------



## ENCORE

Here's something you might not be able to get done with a CVA.
http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php


----------



## shawnfire

I shoot the CVA and love it ... I just saw the one you where looking at.... I shot a 1 1/2 group at 75 yrds. I do know the hornady bullets are very tight .... I have the shorter barrel and in side looks like glass to me... been shooting it for 2 yrs now... I have close to 150 rds thru it.... i like to shot it in the summer ... which to me for a ML is a lot of shots... I love mine... i was thinking about buying a elite or checking to see if i can buy other barrels also... but to me either one is great... I love the break open breach... I also see on the new one they made the handle smaller which on mine gets caught on things sometimes but nothing major.... either one I feel you can't go wrong....


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty

T/C is the better gun hand down. I have taken Bull elk to yotes with mine & I can tell you .....Its worth the money! The CVA's barrel steel is not as good as T/c's. You also have to watch bullet weight, when using magnum charges. O YEAH T/C is an american company......Their guns are built on our soil....... American Jobs. 
Good luck Jason


----------



## Huntsman27

WoodsmanSmitty said:


> T/C is the better gun hand down. I have taken Bull elk to yotes with mine & I can tell you .....Its worth the money! The CVA's barrel steel is not as good as T/c's. You also have to watch bullet weight, when using magnum charges. O YEAH T/C is an american company......Their guns are built on our soil....... American Jobs.
> Good luck Jason


 Like to see your info why CVA steel isnt as good, Here we go..............oh boy..........


----------



## SgtSabre

Huntsman27 said:


> Like to see your info why CVA steel isnt as good, Here we go..............oh boy..........


Call CVA and ask them what alloys are used in the barrel, what pressures they are tested to, and what pressures the loading data they recommend produce.

Then call T/C and ask the same thing.

My bet is that CVA will dodge the question, while T/C will give you all the numbers because they've done all the testing and know all the data.


----------



## BarryPatch

Get the TC. I have an Encore and it's a joy to shoot. 1" groups at 100 yards. Great gun! Killed 2 deer so far this season, one of which was 200 yds.


----------



## Steve B.

There should be no doubt in your mind... Get the T/C Encore.

I really like the rifle barrels from T/C. I have a .308 for my Encore. 

I will agree with BarryPatch on the accuracy. I took the time and accurized it this fall. I shoot 1-inch groups at 100 yards, easily. Tried it at 200 yards and besides a little compensating on my part, I know where the gun is going to shoot.

A fine product and they are AMERICAN MADE!


----------



## Rick R.

Thanks for all the info and help. I went into my local shop today and placed my order for the Encore .50cal ss. I am looking forward at the gun getting in, getting out to the range and then out into the field. I am new to muzzleloading and any tips on how to get started would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am planning on trying 100grain of pellets with about a 250grain bullet. If anyone on here is in the Leelanau county area and is willing to give a tutorial sometime I would be willing to trade a case of beer (or other favorite beverage, etc.) for some hands on expertise. Thanks again.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Rick R. said:


> Thanks for all the info and help. I went into my local shop today and placed my order for the Encore .50cal ss. I am looking forward at the gun getting in, getting out to the range and then out into the field. I am new to muzzleloading and any tips on how to get started would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am planning on trying 100grain of pellets with about a 250grain bullet. If anyone on here is in the Leelanau county area and is willing to give a tutorial sometime I would be willing to trade a case of beer (or other favorite beverage, etc.) for some hands on expertise. Thanks again.


Congrats, you won't be sorry! Lots of good guys on this site with lots of knowledge that will gladly help. Many of us have different opinions on what works etc, but thats the cool thing about these guns...there really is a number of right answers! Finding what works for you and your particular gun can be a lot of trial and error, but it's addicting and enjoyable! starting out with 100 grains of powder and a quality 250 grain bullet is a good starting point. I like the TC Shockwaves and Hornady SST (same bullet) along with a few from Barnes, but those are not the only good bullets out there. 

Oh, and be prepaired to be smitten with your Encore....accessory barrels in multiple calibers/gauges etc, are in your future, trust me!


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Rick R. said:


> Thanks for all the info and help. I went into my local shop today and placed my order for the Encore .50cal ss. I am looking forward at the gun getting in, getting out to the range and then out into the field. I am new to muzzleloading and any tips on how to get started would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am planning on trying 100grain of pellets with about a 250grain bullet. If anyone on here is in the Leelanau county area and is willing to give a tutorial sometime I would be willing to trade a case of beer (or other favorite beverage, etc.) for some hands on expertise. Thanks again.


Happy Shootin'


----------



## uptracker

Here's some info on why not to buy a CVA due to cheap barrels: http://www.chuckhawks.com/dangerous_muzzleloaders.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2h.muzzleloader.htm


----------



## glockman55

Rick R. said:


> Went out looking at guns today since I am thinking about getting into muzzle loading hunting this year. Went to a couple of different stores and was most interested in the TC Encore and CVA Optima Elite because of the interchangeable barrels. This way I'll only need one gun and a couple barrels for most of my hunting needs. What are the pros and cons of these two guns? Is one better than the other? I did notice that TC in more expensive than CVA (TC .50, only barrel, about same price as CVA .50 also with 30-06 barrel). Any advice on these brands or others I should check out would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I have the Encore and my brother just got the CVA Optima Elite. We were shooting both yesterday. The Optima is a nice gun, for about half the price. We were trying different loads, and the one he likes in the CVA is 110 gr. triple 7 pellets with a 240 gr. hornady sabot, real tight groups, at 1965. fps, and I shoot a 300 gr. T/C Shock Wave sabot with 100 gr. pellets, shoots great in my Encore, at 1500 + fps. The fastest loads we tried was a 180 gr. hornady sabot with 150 gr. pellets, at 2367. fps. a good load for long range shots. The Optima Elite has a 29" barrel and my Encore has a 26" barrel, As far as the interchangeable barrels, not too many people ever get them. It's sounds like a great idea at the time. Don't let that option alone make your decision. I've never bought the rifle barrel for my Encore, because the Barrels for the T/C are over $300. last I checked. plus you need to replace the fore arm with the different barrel. My brother, instead of buying the extra barrel, just bought another Optima in 270 cal. He hasn't shot that one yet. The Optima has a good feel to it but seems to be heaver than my Encore. Either one will get the job done. Good Luck.


----------



## glockman55

uptracker said:


> Here's some info on why not to buy a CVA due to cheap barrels: http://www.chuckhawks.com/dangerous_muzzleloaders.htm
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2h.muzzleloader.htm


Sounds like these guns were the cheapest models of the brands mentioned. You do get what you pay for. I think that CVA has came a long way over the years though. But to buy one of these cheap $100. complete package deals and load it to the max. Not Too Bright.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Encore barrel prices:
24" standard or 26" heavy Blued Steel in all but the custom calibers is $217.00
24" standard or 26" heavy stainless in all but custom calibers is $243.00
28" fluted pro hunter rifle barrels in Stainless run $319.00
28" pro hunter .50 cal barrel runs $399  
12 or 20 guage slug barrels, depending on finish or pro hunter style start at about $250.
Forearms are anywhere from $25 and up depending on material or custom shop. 
You can get custom barrels in a few different finishes, almost any barrel length you prefer in numerous calibers for about $286. Pretty easy way to get a custom gun for the most part. The aftermarket for these thigns is tremendous.....you won't find that with the Optima. 

So I can ge a custom matte finished .358 winchester in a 20" barrel for under $300. Add $50 bucks for the scope mount and another couple hundred for decent glass and I have a gun set up just the way I want, in a caliber that is only offered in one or two current model. If guns are your hobby, you'll buy extra barrels....too much fun not to. 

Figure about $500 by the time you scope the barrels, certainly not cheap, but I figure it's almost half the cost of a new quality rifle and scope combo.


----------



## glockman55

Swamp Monster said:


> Encore barrel prices:
> 24" standard or 26" heavy Blued Steel in all but the custom calibers is $217.00
> 24" standard or 26" heavy stainless in all but custom calibers is $243.00
> 28" fluted pro hunter rifle barrels in Stainless run $319.00
> 28" pro hunter .50 cal barrel runs $399
> 12 or 20 gauge slug barrels, depending on finish or pro hunter style start at about $250.
> Forearms are anywhere from $25 and up depending on material or custom shop.
> You can get custom barrels in a few different finishes, almost any barrel length you prefer in numerous calibers for about $286. Pretty easy way to get a custom gun for the most part. The aftermarket for these things is tremendous.....you won't find that with the Optima.
> 
> So I can get a custom matte finished .358 Winchester in a 20" barrel for under $300. Add $50 bucks for the scope mount and another couple hundred for decent glass and I have a gun set up just the way I want, in a caliber that is only offered in one or two current model. If guns are your hobby, you'll buy extra barrels....too much fun not to.
> 
> Figure about $500 by the time you scope the barrels, certainly not cheap, but I figure it's almost half the cost of a new quality rifle and scope combo.


 
Good Point. I shot my brothers new Optima 270 cal. today He paid $317. for the complete gun, and $299. for the Optima Elite 50 cal. ML.( we get them at Dealers cost) I thought about just buying the Rifle version, It's a nice light weight rifle. But If I'm gonna pay that much I might as well get a barrel for my Encore.( Better Quality gun) Now I've got to pick a Cal. I have a Savage 7MM. Mag already. Maybe a 270, 
Thanks for the info.


----------

